# Sharpening



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is a shapening jig I made for my lathe tools. The grinder is a Craftsman wet stone that cost about 50.00. It is working great so far. I first made it for sharpening my regular lathe tools and then added the peice I can sharpen my pen turning tools with so it is removable.

Arthur


----------

